# التقليد الرسول التقليد الكنسي التقليد المسيحي



## lo9man (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الأعضاء المحترمين كثيرا ما نقرأ عن التقليد وعن الدفاع عنه كمسمى 
وكحاجة الكنيسة له 
ولكن ماهو التقليد ماذا يحوي هل هناك كتب تضم هذا التقليد وأين أجدها 
هل التقليد هذا يستحيل وجود الخطأ فيه 
هل التقليد الخاص بالكنيسة الكاثوليكية نفس التقليد الخاص بالأرثوذكسية 
أرجو إجابة وافية وياسعادتي لو كانت هناك مصادر
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## lo9man (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مازلت بإتظار الرد 
لطفا لا يبخل صاحب معلومة 
ولكم كثير الإمتنان


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2008)

التقليد هو مجموعة القوانين و الطقوس الكنسية اضافة لاقوال الاباء و كتاباتهم مع ما كنزته لنا الكنيسة الاولى من كتابات

تستطيع الاستعانة بالكنائس المحلية للتعرف اكثر عن كيفية الحصول

التقليد هو كتابات بشر و لا معصوم سوى الله و كلمته و اي شئ اخر هو معرض للخطأ
لكن هذه الكتابات هي تأملات و شروحات و قوانين و طقوس و لا تحمل في صفاتها مبدأ الصح و الخطأ لانها مبنية على الكتاب المقدس

سلام و نعمة


----------



## صوت الرب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

التقليد هو كل تعليم وصل الينا عن طريق التسليم الرسولى والابائي أي انه التعليم الشفهي غير المكتوب في الكتاب المقدس.
التعليم الشفهي المسلم من الاباء الرسل له ادله كثيره 
رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 11: 34 
"ان كان احد يجوع فلياكل في البيت كي لا تجتمعوا للدينونة واما الامور الباقية *فعندما اجيء ارتبها*"
رسالة يوحنا الثانية 1: 12 
اذ كان لي كثير لاكتب إليكم لم ارد ان يكون بورق وحبر لاني ارجو ان اتي اليكم واتكلم *فما لفم *لكي يكون فرحنا كاملا


----------



## lo9man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السؤال هل تم جمع هذا التقليد في كتب بعد عصر النهضة أو قبلها 
وأيضا بالنسبة للكنائس التقليدية مادام كل منهم يقول أن تقليده رسولي فلم يختلفون في الكثير من الأمور
التي بعضها لاهوتي عقائدي وبعضها طقسي


----------



## lo9man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا عندي المزيد من الأسئلة في مواضيع مختلفة هل يمكنني أن أضيفها في هذه المشاركة أم أخصص لكل موضوع مشاركة منفصلة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2008)

هناك محاولات لجمع بعضه لكن ليس كله لان الامر ليس بالساهل


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> أنا عندي المزيد من الأسئلة في مواضيع مختلفة هل يمكنني أن أضيفها في هذه المشاركة أم أخصص لكل موضوع مشاركة منفصلة
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 


*نرجو أن يكون كل سؤال في موضوع مستقل*


----------



## lo9man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> وأيضا بالنسبة للكنائس التقليدية مادام كل منهم يقول أن تقليده رسولي فلم يختلفون في الكثير من الأمور
> التي بعضها لاهوتي عقائدي وبعضها طقسي



أنتظر التوضيح


----------



## taten (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*هناك كتب كثيرة للتقليد الكنسى منها على سبيل المثال
الدسقولية تعاليم الرسل الاطهار الاثنى عشر و بولس الرسول ويعقوب اسقف اورشليم اخو الرب
الديداخى تعاليم الرب للامم بواسطة الرسل
التقليد الرسولى لهيبوليتس
قوانين هيبوليتس القبطية
المراسيم الرسولية و قوانين الرسل
هذة الكتابات مختلف بشأن صحتها وقانونيتها بين الكنائس فى العالم
هذة الكتابات متوفرة فى مكتبات القاهرة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أكتوبر 2008)

+++ كلمة " تقليد " ، لا تعنى أن شخصاً يقلد الآخر فى حركاته أو كلامه ، بل تعنى التسليم من شخص صاحب شرعية ، لآخر منتخب لذلك ، كمثل أن يتقلد الملك تاج أو قلادة المــُلك ، من الهيئة المكلفة بذلك ، أو يتقلد الرئيس مهام منصبه ، من الهيئة المكلَّفة بذلك ، أو يتقلد الضابط قلادة السيف ، من الرئيس الأعلى ، لضمِّه لصفوف الجيش ... إلخ .
++++ وكلمة تقليد ، باللغة اليونانية ، هى " بارادوسيس " ، وتترجم --- فى الإنجيل بالعربى --- : تقليد أو تسليم ، وأحياناً تترجم تعليم .
++++ والإنجيل يذكر نوعين من التقليد ( بارادوسيس ) :- 
((( 1 ))) التقليد اليهودى ، الذى قام به شيوخ اليهود ، والذى رفضه الرب .
((( 2 ))) التقليد المسيحى ، أو التسليم أو التعليم المسيحى ، الذى سلَّمه الرب للتلاميذ ، وأمرهم أن يعلموا العالم به .
++++ ومن هذا التقليد الرسولى ، نعرف كيفية القيام بالتعميد ، وبالتناول .... إلخ .
++++  ومن الآيات الكثيرة التى تذكر التقليد ( بارادوسيس ) ، بترجمتها إلى تعليم  :- 
1-	1 كو 11: 2     فأمدحكم أيها الإخوة على أنكم تذكروننى فى كل شىء وتحفظون * التعاليم *كما سلمتها إليكم.
2-	2 تس 2 :15    فإثبتوا إذاً أيها الاخوة وتمسكوا *بالتعاليم* التى تعلمتموها ، سواء كان بالكلام أم برسالتنا .
3-	2تس 3 :6      ثم نوصيكم أيها الاخوة بإسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب وليس حسب* التعليم *الذى أخذه منا .


----------



## lo9man (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السؤال هنا لماذا نجد إختلاف بين الكنائس التقليدية في الكثير من الأمور الطقسية والعقائدية إذا كان تقليدهم رسولي فعلا مسلم من جيل إلى جيل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

+++ الكنائس التقليدية ، فى العموم ، متشابهة جداً فى الأمور الرئيسية ، مثل العماد على إسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، ومثل الرشم بالميرون ، ومثل إقامة القداس والتناول من الأسرار الإلهية ، ومثل الصلاة بالمزامير ( وتسمى الإجبية ، فى الكنيسة القبطية ، أى صلوات الساعات ) ، ومثل مسحة المرضى ، ومثل تقديس الزواج بصلاة الإكليل ..... إلخ
+++ ولكن -- مع الزمن -- حدثت تغيرات هنا وهناك ، وأغلبها تغيرات شكلية ، ويظل المضمون واحداً .
+++ ولكن بعض التغيرات --- فى حالات فريدة --- كانت جوهرية ، وتم الإختلاف عليها فى حينها .
+++ وطريق العودة مفتوح ، للإتفاق على إزالة الإختلافات الجوهرية ، لأن التاريخ يحددها ، موضوعاً وزمناً .


----------



## lo9man (18 أكتوبر 2008)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Kerya_Layson (2 فبراير 2009)

التقليد واهميته
اولا: بدون التقليد الكتابى والشفوى قد يصعب علينا مجادله غير المؤمنين بصحه الكتاب المقدس وغيرها من مواضيع عقائديه  بحيث ان التقليد ترك لنا الاف مؤلفه من المخطوطات التى تؤكد صدق وسلامه كلمات الوحى الالهى من التحريف والعبث  
ثانيا: اجرى السير فردريك كينيون مدير المتحف البريطاني، دراسات نقديه للكتاب المقدس ووجد الاتى 
أن كتابات إيريناوس تحتوى على 1819 اقتباساً.وكتابات اكليمندس السكندرى 2406 اقتباساً,وكتابات أوريجانوس 17922 اقتباساً,وكتابات تورتوليانوس 7258 اقتباساً,وكتابات إيسابيوس وآخرين 5176 اقتباساً.
وقال اخيرا بعد مجهود سنوات ان000(مخطوطات العهد الجديد، مع الترجمات العديدة لها من بداية المسيحية، والاقتباسات المأخوذة منها في كتابات المعلمين الأوائل في المسيحية هي كبيرة جداً، حتى أنه مؤكد عملياً أن القراءة الصحيحة لأية آية يمكن معرفتها بكل دقة، إذ قد حُفِظَت لنا بطريقـة أو بأخرى في هذه المخطوطات القديمة. وهو ما لا ينطبق على أي كتاب قديم آخر)000
 ثالثا:إنه لدينا ما اقتبسه الآباء في كتاباتهم من الكتاب المقدس. هناك قصة مثيرة تُحكى بالارتباط بهذه الحقيقة عن مجموعة من الأصدقاء اجتمعوا في منزل أحدهم، فأثار واحد منهم هذا السؤال: لنفترض أن كل كتب العهد الجديد في العالم كانت قد دُمِرت على نهاية القرن الثالث الميلادي بسبب الاضطهاد العنيف الذي حدث على المسيحيين فى العالم، فهل كانت محتويات العهد الجديد ممكن استخراجها ثانية من كتابات الآباء في القرون الثلاثة الأولى؟ هذا السؤال أثار اللورد هيليس، ولما رجع إلى البيت جمع كل كتابات القرون الثلاثة الأولى، وبدأ يجمع آيات العهد الجديد الواردة فيها، وبعد بحث لمدة شهرين متواصلين خرج بهذه النتيجة؛ أن كل العهد الجديد يمكن استخراجه ثانية من تلك الكتابات باستثناء 11 آية فقط
رابعا: بالتقليد عرفنا ان اللص اليمين هو الذى دخل الفردوس  وليس اللص الشمال
بالتقليد اخذنا امثله حيه ويه تعطينا القوة والمواجه  مثل اثناسيوس وانطونيوس وباسيليوس وكيرلس عمود الدين واغريغريوس الناطق بالالهيات وصانع العجائب
بالتقليد تسلمنا القداس الالهى الباسيلى وواضعه القديس باسيليوس اسقف قيصاريه, والقداس الكيرلسى وواضعه القديس مرقس الإنجيلي ورتبه البابا كيرلس الكبير , والقداس الغريغورى واضعة اغريغوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات  
بالتقليد راينا صلوات ارسانيوس وبكائه وراينا توبه موسى الاسود التوبه الحقيقيه
بالتقليد رأينا قديسين ورهبان اهتزت لها القوات السمائيه امثال الانبا بوالا والانبا كاراس والانبا اميصائيل السائح 
وبالتقليد ايضا انتشرت الرهبنه فى العالم كله بسبب شخص واحد وهو انطونيوس الكبير وكاتب سيرته القديس اثناسيوس 
بالتقليد  اخذنا الصلوات المرتبه من الاجبيه نصليها كل يوم لكى نرتبط بالمسيح الهنا وبالتقليد رأينا كنيسه بنيت على دم شهداء غير معدوده
بالتقليد عرفنا ان الاسلام غزاه احتلو مصر الحبيبه واستوطنوا بها وبالتقليد نسلم  ايضا
بالتقليد نسلم نحن حياه البابا كيرلس السادس رجل الصلاه والتى معجزاته فى بيوتنا كلنا
بالتقليد نتذكر كل عمل الهى مع البشريه مثل نقل جبل المقطم فى عهد الانبا ابرام بن زرعه
واخيرا الشخص الذى ينكر التقليد ينكر حيات ابائه واخوته الذين كانوا سببا فى تسليمنا الايمان المستقيم لكى ما نحن نسلمه ايضا للقادمون


----------



## geegoo (2 فبراير 2009)

لماذا لا تستطيع الكنائس التقليدية _ علي الاقل _العودة للوحدة معا ؟
لماذا نترك هذا الموضوع و كأنه لا امل فيه ؟
كيف استطعنا بنعمة الرب ان نصهر انفسنا هنا في كنيستنا الالكترونية لنكون درعا واحدا متحدا و لا يستطيع القيام بذلك الاباء الاطهار القائمين علي حراسة كلمة الله و رعيته ؟
الا يكفي هكذا فراق ؟
الا تكفي محاربات و اضطهادات ابليس و اعوانه ؟ 
الا يمكن ان تكون كنيستنا الالكترونية نواة للوحدة المسيحية في العالم ؟
سامحوني و لكني اتألم من هذا الموضوع ...


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2009)

geegoo قال:


> لماذا لا تستطيع الكنائس التقليدية _ علي الاقل _العودة للوحدة معا ؟
> كيف استطعنا بنعمة الرب ان نصهر انفسنا هنا في كنيستنا الالكترونية لنكون درعا واحدا متحدا ....
> الا يمكن ان تكون *كنيستنا الالكترونية نواة للوحدة المسيحية* في العالم ؟
> سامحوني و لكني اتألم من هذا الموضوع ...


 


*نعم كنيستنا الإلكترونية هي تحقيق لهدف الوحدة بين المؤمنين *

*لنصير يد واحدة ضد هجمات إبليس وننموا في النعمة *

*ونتقدم في القداسة العملية أمام الله ومعرفة الحق*

*لا تتألم لأن حلمك قد تحقق في منتدانا *

*وروح الله يعمل فينا وبنا لمجد إسمه*

*الرب معك ... وشكرًا لمشاعرك :ab4::11_1_211v:*


----------



## kneeling (1 مارس 2009)

*لي سؤالان : 


الأول : 

أن تقول :*



my rock قال:


> التقليد هو كتابات بشر و لا معصوم سوى الله و كلمته و اي شئ اخر هو معرض للخطأ



*معنى الجملة السابقة أن التقليد معرض للخطأ .. ده شيء جميل لا خلاف عليه*


*ثم تأتي فتقول :*


my rock قال:


> لكن هذه الكتابات هي تأملات و شروحات و قوانين و طقوس و لا تحمل في صفاتها مبدأ الصح والخطأ لانها مبنية على الكتاب المقدس



*كيف يكون التقليد معرض للخطأ (لأنه كتابات بشر) وفي نفس الوقت لا يحمل في صفاته مبدأ الصح والخطأ (لأنه مبنى على الكتاب المقدس).

الثاني :

ما معنى "لا تحمل في صفاتها مبدأ الصح والخطأ" .. لأن كل إنتاج بشري إما صائب وإما خاطيء .. أياً كان المقياس الذي نقيس عليه الصواب والخطأ.*


----------



## My Rock (1 مارس 2009)

kneeling قال:


> *لي سؤالان :
> 
> 
> الأول :
> ...



أهلاً يا اخ kneeling

استفسارك به وجهة نظر, و قد يكون بسبب اختصاري و عدم الشرح المطول

ما قصدته نعم ان كلمة الله هي المعصومة فقط, و اي شئ اخر هو معرض للاخطاء لكن ليس بالضرورة ان يكون خطأ, فالتقليد هو مبني على الكتاب المقدس. فكونه ليس معصوماً من الخطأ كالوحي الالهي لا يعني بالضرورة انه خاطئ او يحتوي على اخطاء
حال التقليد حال اي كتاب لتعليم اللغة او ما شابه, فهو ليس وحي و ليس معصوم, لكن ليس بالضرورة ان المعلومات التي فيه هي خاطئة, بل قد تكون صحيحة لانها مبنية على مصادر و معتمدة على معلمين بارعين

فعندما يقول الكتاب المقدس بأن الزنى خطيئة, و ان الاشتهاء خطيئة ايضاً
و بعدها يأتي القديسين ليكتبوا في التقليد معنى تشريع خطيئة الزنى و كون الاشتهاء خطيئة و يحث الناس على حفظ افكارهم من الاشتهاء و بدأ الزنى من الفكر
فيكون هذا الفكر و الشرح مبني على نصوص الكتاب المقدس و بذلك هو غير خاطئ

اتمنى ان اكون وضحت فكرتي بصورة افضل هذه المرة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kneeling (1 مارس 2009)

my rock قال:


> أهلاً يا اخ kneeling
> 
> استفسارك به وجهة نظر, و قد يكون بسبب اختصاري و عدم الشرح المطول
> 
> ...



*شكراُ على الإجابة ..

وضحت الفكرة .. وكلامك سليم من حيث أنه "ليس بالضرورة أن يكون التقليد خطأ لأنه مبني على الكتاب المقدس" ..

ومنها يحضرني استفسار ..

كيف للمسيحي أن يتأكد أن التقليد الفلاني صواب والتقليد الآخر خاطيء .. خصوصاً والتقليد انتقل شفاهة .. *


----------



## My Rock (1 مارس 2009)

kneeling قال:


> *كيف للمسيحي أن يتأكد أن التقليد الفلاني صواب والتقليد الآخر خاطيء .. خصوصاً والتقليد انتقل شفاهة .. *


 
مرحب من جديد يا اخ kneeling

نحن نتأكد بمقارنة ما موجود بالتقليد بما موجود بالكتاب المقدس (اباء الكنيسة وفروا علينا هذا الجهد)

فالتقليد الكنسي يجب ان يكون موافقاً للكتاب المقدس و ان يكون تاريخه يرجع الى تاريخ الرسل و ان يكون مجمع عليه من الكنائس الرسولية 

لكن لو تحب ان تطرح مثال لاي تقليد كنيسي معين و سنقارنه بما جاء في الكتاب المقدس لنوضح لك طريقة التأكد 

ملاحظة: التقليد (الكنسي او الرسولي) ليس شفهياً فقط


----------

